# Green Speck?



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

A friends granddaughter caught a 24" Speck last weekend that was a bright green color. Has anyone seen this before. First for me. I have a picture if I can figure out how to post it here. If it is common I will foreget about it, but the picture is accurret (no touchup, photoshop, etc.)


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Interested in seein this.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Catch it in Jones Lake? Could be one of those trout Chicken Boy got hooked on Chicken Chit Crab Crack! lol j/k


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Post a pic when you figure it out, i use my phone app so im not familiar with the pc version


-mac-


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh boy, now the trout have radiation in them!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

We all want to see this picture....


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

By chance in the bay in grassy area? Trout in sandier environments tend to be more sliver and lighter vs. grassy areas where they darken up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Youre killin us, we want to see this green trout...


-mac-


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

PM me if you can't figure out how to post it.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Green trout green trout green trout we want to the see the green trout. Lol


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe pointe comfort? Lol


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i caught a pink trout once lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I once caught a Speckled Trout.And also a Rainbow Trout!:slimer:


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Must have been from Tabbs, yall stay out of there.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I caught a ton of giant lady fish by fat rat in e bay a few days ago. They were very green and mixed in with the trout

BTW... that goober in the pic is not me. just a random pic from the net.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I am guessing the goober in the avatar IS you.
Sorry man could not resist. Dont take it personal.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Green trout, lets see it.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

The legend of the green spec continues...


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Caught some in Florida before that were more green in color than the ones we have here. Sorry no pics.


----------



## lip rippn (May 19, 2012)

tunchis don't be talking bout point comfort...lol...its called flavor...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> I am guessing the goober in the avatar IS you.
> Sorry man could not resist. Dont take it personal.


Naah...Keith is much more goofy looking than that & has ears twice that size. :rotfl:


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

Green trout pics!!??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Way to leave us hangin


-mac-


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

If the fish was caught in really clear water it can get a greenish, hue mixed with purple iridescence. I have noticed trout caught in muddy/dirty water a MUCH whiter with very little of that color.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

not goint to be able to get to work until i see this green trout


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't sleep worth a darn last night cause I was thinking bout this green trout! Where is it?!!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I CPR this Green Trout last winter.. She went just over 30 . 

Caught near a 50 Gal Drum ...:rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

tunchistheman said:


> I am guessing the goober in the avatar IS you.
> Sorry man could not resist. Dont take it personal.


You are correct. LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I caught two trout that were 28" on monday, 14" each. Not green though


-mac-


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...Keith is much more goofy looking than that & has ears twice that size. :rotfl:


LOL...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The green ones fight harder and taste better


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

HarborHustler said:


> i caught a pink trout once lol


I bet you did..

:an6:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

In for the green trout.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

HarborHustler said:


> i caught a pink trout once lol


It's not about how many you catch. Its about how many you eat


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

Had a co-worker show me a catfish him and his son caught a few weeks back and it was very green. Kind of like chartreuse in color. Ill try and get that photo from him today


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have one 2 cool member that will try to post a picture for me. Now I know how the kid with green hair felt when ridiculed by all his neighbors! (probably most here are too young to remember that movie) Anyway when he posts the picture I will be vindicated and not tell where the green (some may say chartrause) speck is. My next trip will be to find that pink one anyway.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

If it is pink and smells like trout, i'd leave it the alone. Might have sea lice or somethin...


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

very interested in seeing this trout whos been smoking the reefer....... :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

HarborHustler said:


> i caught a pink trout once lol


a pink trouser trout?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

My chick caught this trout last year in the spring and it was pretty green... We have caught a few like this.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

That's pretty green for a trout Chris...

Where's a pic of the trout in question though??


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Dunno? But figured id through that one up since so many of yall are dying to see a green trout ha


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

OffshoreChris said:


> My chick caught this trout last year in the spring and it was pretty green... We have caught a few like this.


That is the sort of Green coloration that I was talking about when you get them in clear water.

I get the feeling that you just posted this to make us green though.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what are we talking about? green nikes?


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

That's nuts looking!!! I have never seen that much green on a speck and grew up fishing the bays and have caught plenty of trout. They do sometimes have a greenish tint to them but not like that.. it almost looks like a rainbow and speck combined. did you keep it and if so was the meat consistant with a normal trout? I'd be a little hesitant to eat that thing.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes we did keep it and I didn't notice any difference in the meat color. I will say, the only time I remember seeing them this green is in early spring


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

baitbig said:


> That's nuts looking!!! I have never seen that much green on a speck and grew up fishing the bays and have caught plenty of trout. They do sometimes have a greenish tint to them but not like that.. it almost looks like a rainbow and speck combined. did you keep it and if so was the meat consistant with a normal trout? I'd be a little hesitant to eat that thing.


Nothing wrong with that fish!

-mac-


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Would have been an awesome trout to mount if it was bigger.


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

Either that trout is small or your chick has some huge hands LOL JK


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

You see them like that at vadimeir in Poc


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> what are we talking about? green nikes?


pics please. :biggrin:


----------



## Top Brass #2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I walked into a restaraunt this past weekend and low and behold, Elvis, Frank Sinatra and Bigfoot invited me to have a seat. They're not dead and I HAVE PICS!!......stand by.........


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally we can rest

-mac-


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

This what my relatives in South Louisiana called green trout.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Awwww man!! The lighting in the pic is so screwed up you can't tell what the color of the trout is like. We need some hi def photography here guy! Jeepers socks! Got everyone all worked up and stuff...


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hurry up and save me DRUNDEL and post the picture for me. These guys thinking I am smoking or snorting something. The picture is coming even if I have to go to computer class and learn how to post it myself. If one of you guys are on facebook P.M. me and you can get it off my Facebook site and post it here before I go get me some silly stuff to snort.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah we've been waiting for 2 days now! Kinda like telling fishing stories not all true !!!!! Pics are proof in my book !


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

justletmein said:


>


hahahah 2funny!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

TPWD says they can be green. LOL!

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/strout/


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

obergrafeter said:


> Hurry up and save me DRUNDEL and post the picture for me. These guys thinking I am smoking or snorting something. The picture is coming even if I have to go to computer class and learn how to post it myself. If one of you guys are on facebook P.M. me and you can get it off my Facebook site and post it here before I go get me some silly stuff to snort.


What's your fb name, I'll do it


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

GREEN TROUT, GREEN TROUT WE WANT THE GREEN TROUT...

The legend of the green trout continues....off with the OP's head if he does not show us the green trout!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Dino777 said:


> Either that trout is small or your chick has some huge hands LOL JK


You know what they say big hands, big........................oh nevermind.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> You know what they say big hands, big........................oh nevermind.


Big gloves

-mac-


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Yall are funny. Sure hope she doesnt get mad at me ha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

OffshoreChris said:


> Yall are funny. Sure hope she doesnt get mad at me ha


See what happens when someone makes a bunch of guys wait in suspense. This better be a sweet supergreen trout

-mac-


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Come on fishcatcher, I face booked you, get me out of this before all the big handed women and who knows what else attack me!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its on its way, i feel it kickin


-mac-


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its on its way, i feel it kickin
> 
> -mac-


 What are you talking about exactly??

Tight Lines


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mini-x Fan said:


> What are you talking about exactly??
> 
> Tight Lines


I was going to post his pic for him

-mac-


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

obergrafeter said:


> Come on fishcatcher, I face booked you, get me out of this before all the big handed women and who knows what else attack me!!


Looking on your fb now, don't see the pic. Any help?


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright Sweet


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I just read 8 pages of post to end up at no pic?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Come on now!

I got nothing else but a condesending willy wonka pic till the trout pic shows up.












Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Here it is guys!!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Finally, Now I can rest!


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you Fishcatcher for finally getting it posted for me!!!!! I have been screwing with this green fish all day, taking verbal abuse from all these 2 coolers....................now let the apologies begin. In lieu of apologies just send fifty dollar bills or you will never know where the Green Speck is hiding!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Just got yer email and was gonna post, glad someone finally posted it. Lol

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hell your in SA . I'm in Boerne, I coulda driven over and handed you the pic! Looking for one of the cartoon icons of a green spec to add, but will have to do with the green beer!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

obergrafeter said:


> Hell your in SA . I'm in Boerne, I coulda driven over and handed you the pic! Looking for one of the cartoon icons of a green spec to add, but will have to do with the green beer!


Haha....need to hook up sometime then, im on the far NE side out 281

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## kprescott (Feb 19, 2009)

That's ally


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

That is a very green trout. Cool pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a lot more green than the ones I've ever caught. Pretty neat.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

So I got you guys your Green Frickin Trout picture...............so where's the Pink one, Elvis, Santa Claus, Amelia Erhardt, and all those other things you all say you been seeing. Patiently waiting drinking my green beer and eating radiated trout fillets.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

The legend of the green trout continues...will we ever see the coveted green trout? Only time shall tell...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Could someone post a pic of "green nikes"...I was thinkin' about obtaining some?:question:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

obergrafeter said:


> So I got you guys your Green Frickin Trout picture...............so where's the Pink one, Elvis, Santa Claus, Amelia Erhardt, and all those other things you all say you been seeing. Patiently waiting drinking my green beer and eating radiated trout fillets.


hahaha nice

That trout is definitely a bit green, did it hit on something in chartreuse color by chance?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Dude... That trout s crazy green!! I'd have thought about taxidermy if I caught that fish!


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm green ... with envy. That's a unique catch.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

dang, came back hoping for the green nike pic! :headknock


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

From TPWD website:
"In Texas, the record spotted seatrout caught was 37.25 inches and 15.6 pounds."

I'd like to see that !!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

fishcatchr said:


> Here it is guys!!!


No doubt, it's green. Maybe from the Emerald Coast?


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

The framing of that pic reminds me of my biggest fish I ever caught. My daughter, who's not the sharpest pencil in the box, took my pic with the fish. She zoomed right in on my face and no portion of the fish is in the picture.

At least you got most of it.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

That's pretty cool.....i would have mounted it


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

mud minner said:


> That's pretty cool.....i would have mounted it


Let's stay on subject.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Let's stay on subject.


Ha......the fish


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

those are some freaky cool trout for sure. i'm glad i saw them on here before i caught one, i might have thrown it back


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

shaggy, quit being dirty.....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

KEYSTONE said:


> shaggy, quit being dirty.....


t wasn't me. I didn't make the suggestion.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

i kow..i messing with ya...i would of kept her and mounted it also...hell of a catch, once and a lifetime
KEYSTONE


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Really a beautiful fish. I'v never caught one I thought about mounting, but that one is unique and would get a lot of consideration.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

So my original thought remains......................has anyone ever seen a trout this green or is this a one in a billion type thing?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Since you asked... :tongue: Greener..... She went about 5# .. If I am the onlyone to see this trout, must be a one in a billion... till the next one...


obergrafeter said:


> So my original thought remains......................has anyone ever seen a trout this green or is this a one in a billion type thing?


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Were you by a chemical plant when it was caught?


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats pretty cool looking, now does it taste good?? haha


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Reloder28 said:


> The framing of that pic reminds me of my biggest fish I ever caught. *My daughter, who's not the sharpest pencil in the box*, took my pic with the fish. She zoomed right in on my face and no portion of the fish is in the picture.
> 
> At least you got most of it.


LMAO - way to go Dad :redface:! I hope you're not expecting a whole lot for Father's Day.


----------

